# On- Road Racing on Carpet in Jacksonville, Florida



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Racing at Florida R/C Outlet August 30th. Then starting in September the 1st Saturday of the month. You can go to there facebook page for race times at fees. the track is usually set-up for practice on Thursday . There is also practice on Fridays. 3 to make a class (1/12th,VTA,WGT, Spec175GT, TC and Legends-both MB and snowbirds).


----------

